# Bear killed by youth???



## Coosawattee (Oct 13, 2011)

My nephew killed a bear and he is curious if he is the yougest to kill a bear with a bow?? He is 9.


----------



## Michael F. Gray (Oct 13, 2011)

Never killed one with a bow, shot my first one when I was 23.


----------



## brandonsc (Oct 14, 2011)

lets see pics of him and his bear


----------



## buckeroo (Oct 14, 2011)

Man, that's a great feat for little dude! Good for him. Please post pictures.


----------



## Coosawattee (Oct 14, 2011)

Here he is


----------



## Etoncathunter (Oct 14, 2011)

congrats


----------



## brandonsc (Oct 14, 2011)

that bear is twice his size lol i wonder who had to drag it out?


----------



## Pats fan in GA (Oct 14, 2011)

brandonsc said:


> that bear is twice his size lol i wonder who had to drag it out?


   congrats


----------



## Mopey (Oct 15, 2011)

That's awesome, Congrats!!!


----------



## Etter2 (Oct 15, 2011)

That's fantastic!  He may be the youngest but I don't know where records or those sort would be kept.

I killed my first one when I was 12 and I felt like I killed an elephant!  I can't imagine how it would have felt with a bow.  Congrats to him.


----------



## FMBear (Oct 17, 2011)

Congrats to the little guy!!  That's awesome!!


----------



## pnome (Oct 17, 2011)

That's the youngest with a bow I've heard of.  Congrats!  Nice bear!


----------



## Dana Young (Oct 17, 2011)

My grandson killed his first bear when he was 4 but he used a .223 i don't know about the youngest with a bow but i believe i remember one killed by an eight or so year old with a bow. anyways he did good tell him congrats.


----------



## Kizzy (Nov 1, 2011)

Hats off to the young bear slayer. For some reason I have a feeling this same kid will kill a very large buck. Lets see what happens!


----------

